# Large female betta



## rudy.qn96 (Jun 17, 2020)

This is Luna my female betta. I purchased her from petco in February. I adored her because she was so petite!I always thought she would remain petite. But as you can see, that is not the case. I used my index finger as a reference of her size. I just wonder if it is normal for female betta’s bodies to be that big? Maybe someone out there can help me classify her breed? I have two male adult bettas and their bodies do not even compare to her size.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

She looks like a veiltail, If thats what you mean by breed? But Ive never owned a female betta so I cant help you size wise. P.S shes really pretty


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

She may have Giant genes somewhere in her background. Females are typically smaller than males when measured body-only.


----------

